# oops babies



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have 2 oops babies from a birmingham roller hen and a shakhsharli tumbler cock. Can anyone predict how they will fly? Roll, tumble or none of the above? also, when will they get their feathers?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Must be a stupid question!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

doveone52 said:


> Must be a stupid question!


There are NO stupid questions. The only stupid question is one that is not asked.  I don't have a answer for you about how they will fly, BUT there feathers are developing everyday.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Not a stupid question at all, but I don't think any of us know the answer aside from when the feathers might be fully in .. that would be at about the 6 week mark.

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't intend for these two to get together but now that they have, I'm happy for them. The hen is my least dominant bird and the cock is the second dominant cock. So he gives her some protection and status. The parents and babies are inside now till weaning-my first babes! But it's fake eggs all the way in the future!


----------

